# Cooking smells and begging



## cottonpeonie (Sep 24, 2013)

Looking for a bit of advice on this from you experienced v owners. 

Our puppy Sherwood is 11 weeks old. His crate is in the utility, but as we spend most of our day in/around the kitchen he tends to be in there with us on his mat/playing. Other than the usual puppy issues... biting, chewing etc, etc, the biggest issue we are having is around him acting out and begging when we are cooking or eating... even after he's just had his food.

So... my question is... am I being unrealistic/cruel in hoping that he can remain in the kitchen during these times and learn to behave.... i.e. stay on his mat or rest at our feet... rather than jumping up at us/counters and barking madly and biting :???

I do quite a lot of cooking/baking during a week so that could end up being quite a bit of time.... but if the smells always be just too much for him are we better off taking the approach of him being out of the room during these times.

I've been making progress with him at other times with the "on your mat" command, but when food is involved he's just not interested.


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi cotton,

I don't think you're being unrealistic/cruel at all. Now is the time to teach and repetition is key as OT said. 

It took much repetition to get our girl not to counter surf and I'm now satisfied with her just sniffing around. She knows to stay away from the hot oven/grill, stay out of the fridge/drawers and will go to her bed on command if there are too many bodies floating around! These were all things I wanted to give her the chance to learn the good behaviour with.

Keep at it and he will get it


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It just takes time. I ignore any whining for food when cooking or eating. I also give them a easy bump with my leg, if they get under foot in the kitchen. They slowly start giving me my space.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

You will be able to enjoy a copacetic relationship in the kitchen "IF" you don't offer treats from the counter!
Once you start with the cheese bits, or the meat bits, or the cracker, or the chunk of broccli you are a gonner.
Make sure they are just there to keep you company and not to sample the cuisine.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Sorry... I hit post before I was ready... Here is a photo I just took of my 3 mo. old Fergy ( very tired) assisting me in the kitchen
while I sip my wine, bake the spuds, and make the salad... what a sweet boy!!
(Believe me... he is not always like this)


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

You can definitely get to the point where he can be in the kitchen with you without begging and snatching things. My two always follow me into the kitchen (and every other room in the house  ), but the only problem I have is that they like to lay down where they are touching my feet - I've had a couple of close calls tripping over them when they laid down right behind me! 

Cash is my sneaky counter surfer - the only time he does it is when I come home and I let them in the house, then I go out to the garage to put the car inside, Cash goes into the kitchen to see if there's anything to steal, but by the time I come back in he's usually waiting for me by the door like he didn't do anything!


----------



## cottonpeonie (Sep 24, 2013)

Thank you for the responses... At least I know now that it's worth persevering with this. I hated the thought that I might have to exclude him. Will keep the instructions going.. 😄


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

This post reminded me of how important consistency is... Here's Wilson, drooling in the corner of the kitchen while daddy mixes up some burgers!


----------

